

Ask HN: What's the best laptop for developers? - tejbirwason


======
runjake
This question is posted just about weekly. The most recent was 3 days ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7415884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7415884)

Use the search at the bottom of this page ("ask laptop") and read all the
previous submissions. You get quicker answers and HN gets fewer duplicate
discussions.

------
duncan_bayne
Lenovo ThinkPad - one of the full sized models with a good keyboard and matte
screen. Max out the RAM, install a large SSD, and replace Windows with Linux
(in my case, Linux Mint). I'm currently running an L520 as my personal machine
and an L530 at work.

Oh - and buy a cheap netbook for when you're traveling somewhere you might
have your main machine lost, stolen, or destroyed.

And encrypt the disk on all your laptops.

~~~
busterarm
Rather than mess with disk encryption, just host your own server or get a VPS
and connect to it from your laptop/netbook.

This makes your laptop disposable and you can get the cheapest hardware and be
fine...You'll never lose work due to your laptop failing on you and you don't
have to worry about people accessing your data.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Assuming that everywhere you work, you have a fast reliable Internet
connection. That's certainly not true for me, or most people who live in
Melbourne (no Wi-Fi on trains here, for starters).

------
dlwiest
My approach is to buy a Lenovo with a decent processor and screen size and the
lowest memory and storage I can find, then upgrade to 16GB and a SSD, since
it's much cheaper to upgrade these parts than to buy pre-assembled with the
specs you want.

------
drewvolpe
For Linux, the Lenovo X or T series are the way to go. I've had ~5 of them
over the last ten years and they're great. They're built like tanks, are very
well supported by Linux, and are modular and easy to upgrade.

~~~
jamesbritt
Are Lenovos still built like tanks? Comments on their product pages are mixed.
Plus they are switching towards some wonky (for me at least) keyboards. I have
a W500 that I love but fear I won't be able get something as solid in the
future as Lenovo becomes Dell.

~~~
blinkingled
My X220 is now 3+ years old and has a crack below the trackpad area which is
too thin and obviously not strong enough. It still works and there isn't any
other damage but I wouldn't say the newer sleeker versions are built like
tanks.

------
jmspring
13" Retina MBP is my preferred platform, but also doing development on a
Surface Pro 2.

If/when a retina MacBook Air comes out, that will likely replace the 13" MBP.

~~~
makaveli8
I just upgraded from my 2010 MBP to the most recent Macbook Air 13" and I am
so happy I did. The screen isn't that bad because they stepped up the
resolution to 1440x900. It gives the effect of a much larger screen.

------
busterarm
Depends on what you want from it. Personally the only thing I need out of a
laptop is SSH, so my requirements are: SSD for fast bootup, small size/weight
good keyboard, runs Arch Linux.

I have a second-generation Lenovo X100e (so the dual-core processor) and I
couldn't be happier. A $45 upgrade to an SSD and $10 for an AGN wireless card
saved me from having to spend ~$2-3k on an MBP.

Pretty awesome for what was basically a (high-end) netbook.

~~~
jamesbritt
I have one of those. Finally keeled over from overheating. Do you have heat
issues?

~~~
busterarm
It ran hot with Windows installed. Like super hot.

Cool as a cucumber in the console and with Fluxbox running and browsers &
Sumatra open.

------
mintone
I'm between my current 2013 macbook pro and a ThinkPad - both are great
machines. Make sure you have an SSD and decent memory (8GB+ RAM) - most
developers need little more. The main advice; if you're getting a laptop to
travel with, get one which is quite light and has excellent build quality,
it's absolutely worth the extra money.

------
bpeebles
Dell XPS13 "Sputnik". One of the few Linux laptops from a major maker. I have
the pre Haswell (but with a 1080p screen) and it's light and fast. The only
downside, for me, is the wider screen compared to the squarer screen of the
Airs. But having neither Windows nor OSX come with it is important to me as a
developer.

------
htk
Don't forget that if you also want to do any serious work for iOS or OS/X, you
need a Mac.

For portability, get a MacBook Air 11", for a powerhouse get a Retina MacBook
Pro 15". If you want something in between get the Retina MacBook Pro 13".

------
OWaz
If you have detailed requirements the people at
[http://www.reddit.com/r/suggestalaptop](http://www.reddit.com/r/suggestalaptop)
can provide you with some suitable laptops.

~~~
speakme
I tried that and got no responses. Maybe because I specified Canada? I should
have just gone with the US. It's close enough!

------
dllthomas
I've been very happy with my Lemur Ultra from System76, though needs may
differ. "Can comfortably use it on public transit through my commute" was the
most important consideration for me.

------
scholia
Why buy a laptop? A desktop is usually faster and/or cheaper, has a bigger
screen, and has much better ergonomics.

~~~
dllthomas
I have trouble using my desktop on BART.

~~~
scholia
True, but I doubt that BART is where developers do most of their real work.

------
logn
I didn't see Asus listed here. Their laptops are great. I personally like the
X202 series (netbooks).

------
kayman
mac book pro 15" screen retina display. No compromises. You want to make great
stuff, but good stuff.

~~~
payapp
2011 release mbp 13 with replaced SSD and full 8gb, I run three virtual
machines (xp, win7, and win8), android os, used to run VM for Blackberry - but
no more, and Snow leopard with Xcode and ios simulators running all over. not
a single sec delay and works awesome! light weight, extended screen, work and
personal both goes together ;)

------
rgandhi
lenovo t series, you can use it as a tray.

------
0x420
thinkpad t, x or w series; macbook pro

